# growth



## Lindag (Apr 17, 2013)

HI!
Arturo is now 4 months and 10 days old and he had a growth sprout a couple of weeks ago, but now he seems to don't grow as much...
any idea how big a pup of that age should be? is he is the small side? ( I hope not!)
he is 30 pounds right now...
thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen is 4 months and 5 days he is also 30lbs. 
His parents are both on the lighter end of the breed size 50lbs, so we don't see Aspen getting to much bigger than them. 
It helps if you know the size of the parents, but I'd say Arturo sounds fine to me.


----------



## Lindag (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

My older boy Apollo was 38 lbs. At that age. He is now a year and three months old and he is 59 lbs. Ares my younger boy was 35 lbs. at almost eight months old he is now 52 lbs.


----------



## Lindag (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok so Arturo might be around 50/55 pounds ... thanks for sharing


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

My Dash was 5months old yesterday and is just about 36lbs.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Growth spurts can be pretty sporadic. One day our pup wakes up and he magically looks much bigger. Jasper was approximately 40 pounds at 4 months. Now at 7.75 months he's 55 pounds (and 23.5" high at the shoulders).


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya is 8.5 months and weights 41.6 lb. I used to worry that she was so small, but she is healthy..that is all that really matters! ;


----------



## BillnJanice (Apr 1, 2013)

My Zena is 2 years old and weighs 38lbs.


----------



## HelenAlex (Jan 25, 2013)

My Rufus is 6 1/2 months and weights just 34 pounds. He's not skinny and eats pretty well, he's just not grown much in the last 2 months at all.

I'm concerned that he's a bit on the teeny size! Especially now I've read the weights of your younger pups!

Might he yet have a bit of a growth spurt?

Thanks
Helen


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My Willie Boy is 6 years old and weighs 70 lbs. ;D ;D ;D

A dog I once had (two dogs before Willie) approached 100 lbs., and so Willie doesn't seem that large to me. It's all a matter of perspective.

(HelenAlex, welcome to the forums!!) )


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

HelenAlex,
At six months he still has plent of time to grow.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Foxy weighed 57 lbs at her max 2yrs ... dropped to 43 when she was ill and was skin and bones. All of her litter mates, and parents are in the 55-60 range. The first litter by Foxy's dam's sister Luna (just 3 pups) they were all huge in the 80 lb range and as big as my Wiemaraner (all had the same sire). All of Luna's pups since that first litter are in the 55-57 lb range.
I met a woman one day as I walked Foxy who was very impressed with Foxy's size, she had a V that was in the 30 lb range and was full grown (a male). 
Whether it is genetics or something else, they are what they are. Big or small they are just perfect!


----------

